# Quick Question about Rice Cookers: Can I make packaged rice in them?



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

I have a Zojirushi Micom/n Fuzzy and have only made white or brown rice in it. It comes out perfect. For some reason since I came to Colorado my rice on the stove stinks and this pricey rice cooker cooks rice like a dream.

I want to make packaged rice, by that I mean already seasones.....I forget the name but its a Spanish Saffron kind, and they sell it in the grocery store in a skinny tube like package.

If I were to use my rice cooker to make this, should I measure the seasoned rice with the measuring cup that came with the rice cooker, then add the amount of water the machine says? Or should I just make it like the recipe/directions on the package says?

I realize this isn't brain surgery, but I'd hate to waste the rice, kwim?

Or, if anyone doesn't know the answer but has an easy recipe for Spanish rice in my cooker using the rice I get from the Asian market, please post it!


----------



## Juniper (Apr 20, 2004)

If there are not too many ingredients it shouldn't be a problem. I have added peas, cabbage, chicken broth and other veggies to my rice with great results.

However, once I tried a rice pudding recipe in my cooker and I felt like I was in an episode of "I Love Lucy". It flowed out all over the place!

Good luck!


----------



## brookely ash (Apr 9, 2003)

I"ve used my "not so fancy" rice cooker for packaged rice and it came out FABULOUS! i have to watch it so that it doesn't burn - and i add the oil that the recipe on the package calls for and everything. very tasty and sooo easy. just stir it a alot!


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Thank you for your replies









What I did was used the measuring cup that came with the rice cooker, and poured the rice mix into it as if I was making white rice. Then I added the amount of water per the machine. It did come out good, just a teensy bit dry (but the rice was cooked). I should have added the tablespoon of oil the rice required from the package instructions.

I have used chicken broth, but I haven't added veggies to it. I would love to do a simple mushroom/peas deal. Use some chicken broth, then add a package of chopped fresh mushrooms and some peas with the basmati rice that I usually cook.


----------



## tempestjewel (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, most of the time I don't measure the brown or white rice or the water I put in, I just put it in till it looks right and then cook away









That being said, for other grains I always follow the package (or cookbook)and NOT the rice cooker directions and everything has turned out great. I haven't made much packaged rice, but I've used my rice cooker for barley, kasha, etc.

I like being able to put everything in my rice cooker and forgetting about it and having it kept warm until the rest of dinner is ready!


----------

